# donnatal ex



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

Anyone using this? It has taken away some of the pain but makes me sleepy again. So much of the medicine makes me sleepy and i need alot more energy to get some things done that I can't. I suffer from terrible D.


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

Hi, i take Donntal 1/2 hour before each meal and at bedtime. It has helped me with the spasms. I tried all the others and so far this one is working. I think any new med will make you sleepy at first so give it a chance. I also take Elavil for pain. Good Luck!Jayann


----------

